# Cruze electrical issues



## Nestor (Nov 18, 2019)

I bought a fairly new, used 2016 Chevy Cruze with less than 9K miles on it earlier this year. At first, the car drove fine. I was unaware that this car even had Turbo, it's nonexistent. Lately, I've kept getting the following indicators on my dash, " service airbag, Service power steering, and Service theft-deterrent system. At first, it was only the airbag indicator then the power steering then both and today for the first time the Theft-deterrent system popped up on the odometer. My car's engine shut down while driving to work this morning, causing me to have to pull over with no power steering. It was as if someone removed the battery, all lights were off on my dash. After a few minutes, it turned back on and as I started to drive it shut off several times where I just had to sit it out for a few minutes then it would start. My luck gets even better, I've reached 36,073 miles so the warranty won't be covered. Any suggestions?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Is the battery original? I'd likely on it's last legs. While we think of batteries are for starting, they also filter the power when running. If they open up or short out, you get bad power. Computers hate bad power. The Cruze is filled with computers.

I'd also check battery connections and wiring as well as it can cause the same thing.


----------



## Nestor (Nov 18, 2019)

I've replaced the battery almost a year ago. I'll double-check to make sure wires are secured and tight.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

When you say 2016...is it a first or second gen?

If the former, negative battery cable could very well be the issue.


----------



## Nestor (Nov 18, 2019)

Not sure which generation my car is. How could I tell?


----------



## Nestor (Nov 18, 2019)

Disregard, its a first generation.


----------



## Nestor (Nov 18, 2019)

As it turned out, it was the negative cable connection to the battery. There was an acid buildup that cause the power not to fully go into the engine. I took the car to Autozone and had them check the system and they agreed. I cleaned out the negative battery connection removing the acid buildup and I noticed the difference immediately with the dome light being brighter than it was before. Drove the car this morning and had no issues up to now. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Nestor (Nov 18, 2019)

Nestor said:


> I've replaced the battery almost a year ago. I'll double-check to make sure wires are secured and tight.


Today, 12/5 my car died while driving. I've changed out the negative battery cable last night and this morning the voltage dropped to 12.5 from 14.8 and the power steering service, check engine light, anti theft service and airbag light all came up on my odometer. This issue has been around for the last few weeks. Any suggestions?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you have a friendly dealer, you may be able to get them to cover some of the cost of the battery - 73 miles is not much.

Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable
Radio shuts off and turns on randomly.. Service Stabilitrac, Service TC, etc..
*How-To: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit
Cruze Battery Upgrade Options*


----------

